# Water saver ADA water closet



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a 1.28 gal. Toto drake toilet that sits around 25' off of a 4" plastic main line and enters the main with a 4x3 wye,I have proper slope on the lines and have constant blockage issues at the wye connection.I can watch the paper and solid actually roll into the main via camera,the water goes on by and the paper and solids stay behind.Are higher gal. toilets available out of this stupid state of California ? and by the way this is a tank type water closet .
I have installed numerous other brands in this office and sane outcome 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

You are lucky its plastic and not cast iron piping. If the Drake toilet you have is using the red flapper you can put in Toto's blue flapper which stays open a bit longer. Not much else you can do for this toilet.

I like to use the Gerber Viper toilet, theres wiggle room if you need more water to flush.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the new Eco Drake. No issues with flushing power. I have 2 at my house, and 1 1.6 gal Drake.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Check out a dual flush model. Im pretty sure that's our only option for getting 1.6. Afterall California has struck again in saying we don't need anything more than 1.28. I'm thinking I should start an black market toilet supply chain. I just struck out of luck trying to find a replacement tank for an American standard "standard" toilet.


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Do y'all have pressure assist toilets them guys are the ticket plus most jacklegs don't know where to start on repairing them


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Do y'all have pressure assist toilets them guys are the ticket plus most jacklegs don't know where to start on repairing them


Too many recall and exploding risks for me. They scare me.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Too many recall and exploding risks for me. They scare me.


He right about that! I literally no B.S. stopped flushing at public restrooms for fear of it being a pressure assist and sending porcelain right inside me. Am I overly paranoid...or properly informed? Me thinks the later!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbkrazyca said:


> I have a 1.28 gal. Toto drake toilet that sits around 25' off of a 4" plastic main line and enters the main with a 4x3 wye,I have proper slope on the lines and have constant blockage issues at the wye connection.I can watch the paper and solid actually roll into the main via camera,the water goes on by and the paper and solids stay behind.Are higher gal. toilets available out of this stupid state of California ? and by the way this is a tank type water closet .
> I have installed numerous other brands in this office and sane outcome
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> Thanks,
> Dave


Bet anything whoever glued that wye on didn't put any fall on the fitting and may have even glued it going backwards and forced the pipe into it,might be worth checking:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sparky said:


> Bet anything whoever glued that wye on didn't put any fall on the fitting and may have even glued it going backwards and forced the pipe into it,might be worth checking:yes:


Prolly didn't debur the ID either...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Too many recall and exploding risks for me. They scare me.










http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014...shmate-III-Pressure-Assisted-Flushing-System/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

....



http://search.aol.com/aol/imageDeta...33263&hostName=flushmatelawsuit.wordpress.com


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Come on.......... Plumbing is an adventure!!! Ok so sloan gives out bands to help stop the explosions....... But come on, wheres ur sense of adventure?!?!?!?!?
Lololololololololololol


----------

